# Scenes from my 2nd Garden RR Open House 2014!



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a a video of my Garden Railroad Open House from last Saturday. See all the changes we've made to our layout!



Enjoy!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That

was

awesome. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Being in Minnesota, how do you deal with the wintertime? Very nice, thank you,


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> That
> 
> was
> 
> ...


Well I THANK YOU very much kind sir!


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Bwells said:


> Being in Minnesota, how do you deal with the wintertime? Very nice, thank you,


I have stainless steel track. Come Spring, it takes me about 30 minutes to clean the rails with a 3M pad and I'm ready to run! I have fine sandy soil, so I don't have much of a frost heave.

We did have 6" of rain in a two day period this Spring, which caused more problems then the snow with washouts of my ballast in places.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

that is one of the coolest outdoor layouts I have seen


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
Do you leave the trains out when done for the day? Or do you have some kind of covered storage yard?
How often do you have to service the locomotives?
Have you figured out how many scale miles of track you used?
How about how many tons of rock you used? 

I was expecting the semi and car to move after the train went by and the gates lifted. 

I think we can nickname you the King of G.

I had to watch it without sound because of "her", maybe you said something about my questions? 
I will watch again when I am alone. 
Very nice, you have any new additions planned for your RR?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam, I already clobbered you with some of the questions here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20790


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

big ed said:


> Wow nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
> Do you leave the trains out when done for the day? Or do you have some kind of covered storage yard?
> How often do you have to service the locomotives?
> Have you figured out how many scale miles of track you used?
> ...


Sometimes I leave the trains out overnight, but usually I bring them back into the house when I'm done. A lot of guys in the club run tracks into their house/garage/storage shed, and just drive them out when they want to "play." My big garage is about four feet higher than the layout, so trying to lay track up that steep a grade is pointless.

I have never had to service a locomotive yet.

Considering it is G-Scale, and I only have about 700' of track, it wouldn't even be a scale mile, I don't think.....

I can't remember how much rock was hauled in anymore. I think it was a little over 100 tons though.

I suppose I could attach some silver thread to the vehicles and have someone pull them across the tracks after the trains go by. Maybe next time.....

My layout isn't all that different from other guys in our MGRS Club.

I've thought about adding stuff, but it's already high maintenance. I'd like to add a Communications Tower with blinking lights, or perhaps an Oil Refinery. We've also thought about a switch yard. The wife wants to add more plants.

My next Open House will be in 2016. Let's see what happens between now and then.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very impressive, you have a lot of track and ground covered there!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

DoctorZ said:


> Considering it is G-Scale, and I only have about 700' of track, it wouldn't even be a scale mile, I don't think.....


700' in G is almost 3 scale miles.

5280 feet in a mile, divided by your scale (22.5), yields 234.66' to the mile.

Of course, I've just bumped my head. The math could be sketchy.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> 700' in G is almost 3 scale miles.
> 
> 5280 feet in a mile, divided by your scale (22.5), yields 234.66' to the mile.
> 
> Of course, I've just bumped my head. The math could be sketchy.


My scale is 1:29th. Where did you get the 22.5 number?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

DoctorZ that is one impressive RR there. 
Would like to see more video for that steamer running. 

Magic


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Magic said:


> DoctorZ that is one impressive RR there.
> Would like to see more video for that steamer running.
> 
> Magic


You can see more videos of my Steamer here:






And here:






And here:






Enjoy!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I loved the train ride! Very nice work...must be fun to work on your trains outdoors.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

It would be more fun if I was younger and didn't have a wife and kids bugging me. LOL. It's for the kids though, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Love the mix of modern freight running with a passenger steamer. I'm moving to MO in a few weeks and have a sudden fondness for BNSF in the new orange and black so I got a kick out of that.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the vids. :smilie_daumenpos:
They are so cool.  

Magic


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

This is magical! Love it  Really, really nice garden railroad.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

You guys sure know how to Puff a guy up!


----------



## hawkesburytrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Ahhhhhh Geeeeeee!!

Now the wife wants me to build a garden track
In our other house, we converted 10k square feet of grass into gardens and she always wanted me to create a train track through it all. Now we just moved to a 20k square feet. there's more room for it now and it might just become a summer project

Docotr, you've done a fabulous job, congrats


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

It pretty unusual for the wife to want the train. Usually the wife wants the garden and the guy's train better not disturb any of it as it navigates the foliage.


----------

